# Dakota Digital Gauges Experience?



## 67GTOCoop (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm looking into getting some Dakota Digital gauges for my '67 GTO and was wondering if anyone has had experience or maybe some pictures of how they look. I will still have the stock oak grain dash and I'm wondering how the different colors will look with them. Thanks!


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

I do not, but don't throw out your old gauges. I have intentions of restoring a 67 Lemans that needs working gauges. Thanks, Matt


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Consider this: no racers use digital gauges. Digital gauges post numbers, which need to be read individually, each time you look at them. Analog gauges with needles merely need to be glanced at, not read. The driver knows instinctively where the needles should be if all is well. Analog gauges can be read in a fraction of a second, leaving much more time for eyes on the road. With a digital gauge, you have to _read _the darn thing to verify if the oil pressure is 70 psi vs 20 psi.....where analog, the needle will be in an entirely different place, low or high. See what I mean? Digital gauges are a gimmick, but not performance oriented, IMO.


----------



## 67GTOCoop (Jan 9, 2014)

1964-67 Pontiac GTO, Lemans, Tempest VHX Instruments

They are not digitally read out except for the message center. They still have needles.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Ah Ha...I see. I was thinking more 1980's type stuff. No issues with these being quickly read!!!


----------



## 1972LeMans (May 4, 2014)

Did you end up going with these gauges? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

I've been looking at those myself. They come in one piece (all the gauges) that supposedly fit right into the dash pod. Let us know how they work out.


----------



## 67GTOCoop (Jan 9, 2014)

I went with the silver alloy that light up blue. We just finished sanding and are putting chrome on. As soon as we get then installed I will post some pics and let you know how I like them. I got the VHX gauges, LED talights, and wireless antenna all from Dakota. The stuff looks beautiful out of the box.


----------



## 1972LeMans (May 4, 2014)

I'm excited to see the pics, I'm debating between these and the auto meter muscle. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I like those, very simple and clean, I went with the autometer phantom series I like the white face with orange needle and at night they are greenish,very easy to read


----------



## 1972LeMans (May 4, 2014)

Any updates? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

Well, I ordered a set of the Dakota digital gauges and got them yesterday. Anyone have any experience installing these? Would like to know the do's and don'ts before I start installing. Also, where you decided to put the sw1 and sw2 buttons.


----------



## srea76 (Jul 28, 2014)

Id like to see these too and hear the pro/cons of using them.


----------



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

I just got mine installed. Hired someone with electronics expertise to install them. They are the silver with blue lighting. Overall I like them. Disappointed in that they are a little hard to read in bright daylight. Expected better. Had problems with the gas guage. Discovered (working with their tech support) that the module was bad. I had to give them a $350 deposit for them to ship a new one. Got it back when I returned the part. They did pay for all the shipping. Disappointed with them for wanting a deposit to get a bad part back. I can say that their tech support is top notch, and very helpful. Also had to pay the guy that installed it a little more for the extra time he spend troubleshooting and reinstalling the module. He didn't want it, but gave it to him anyway. Overall, if I were rating this on Amazon, I would give it 3 stars.


----------



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh, by the way I put the switches under the dash under the ashtray. A little awkward there, but they don't show, and no holes in the dash


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

I looked at Dakota Digital gauges, I really like the direct fit VHX series, but I have a hood tac so I went with speed hut. I purchased a speedometer with turn signals and high beam lights and two dual gauge to replace the quad gauge. Nothing fancy just black face gauges with white lettering with muscle car font. A picture is loaded on my profile. I did add a Pontiac arrow to the speedometer, but you will have to zoom in to see it.


----------



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

Update on these gauges. Had them in for a couple of years and have really grown to not like them. Extremely hard to read in the daytime. I like to be able to just glance at them, but really have to refocus my eyes to read them. This of course takes my eyes off the road for a few seconds each time. A shop here in Des Moines just became an authorized dealer for Dakota Digital. They seem to agree with me. Going to chalk these up as an $800 loss and start looking for something else.


----------



## Hallett Dave (Apr 29, 2016)

65gto said:


> Update on these gauges. Had them in for a couple of years and have really grown to not like them. Extremely hard to read in the daytime. I like to be able to just glance at them, but really have to refocus my eyes to read them. This of course takes my eyes off the road for a few seconds each time. A shop here in Des Moines just became an authorized dealer for Dakota Digital. They seem to agree with me. Going to chalk these up as an $800 loss and start looking for something else.


I feel your pain. I had a VHX cluster installed in my 67 #s matching 400, Muncie 4 speed, posi rear with factory A/C and power steering because for some reason the original owner chose the Tach delete. 
Go figure.

I look at the gauges as I do in my jet boat, like a clock position of the needles. A quick look and I know where the needles should be. I'm constantly reading the water and looking out for traffic on the water, as I do on the asphalt.
My eye sight is not as good as when I was younger but I have gotten pretty used to the gauges in the VHX cluster even while wearing my distance glasses.
Maybe someone will come up with a brighter LED conversion.

They ARE bitchin at night time and very easy to read. I really like the memory features as well.

Some may shake their heads as to why I made this choice.
I'm 66 years old and I have waited 50 years for a GTO, it will never see the block at Barrett Jackson. I don't want a concourse car.

Regards
Hallett Dave


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Superbright cool white LEDs in the GI and the stock gauges Dave, you actually have a use for the dimmer.
Of course right now I just sit in my goat and make vroom vroom noises with my lips.

C'mon and turn it on, wind it up, blow it out CVMS.
Wah-wah, (mixed with "Yeah, yeah, CVMS") wah, wah,... wah, wah, wah, wah
(mixed with "Yeah, yeah, CVMS")


----------



## Hallett Dave (Apr 29, 2016)

Goat Roper said:


> Superbright cool white LEDs in the GI and the stock gauges Dave, you actually have a use for the dimmer.
> Of course right now I just sit in my goat and make vroom vroom noises with my lips.
> 
> C'mon and turn it on, wind it up, blow it out CVMS.
> ...


LMAO Eric.
At least your not posting up:
She's real fine my 409 or dead man's curve.
How about I save my pennies and I save my dimes?
She purrs like a kitten when lake pipes roar, she's my little duce coupe, you don't know what I got.
Hey, let's sell our GTOs and buy rat rods. :wink3:
I'll talk to you soon.
HD


----------



## Hallett Dave (Apr 29, 2016)

Sweet dreams Eric.
HD


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Hallett Dave said:


> Sweet dreams Eric.
> HD


Parts coming in from Summit, BOP Engineering and Ames.
It's like Deja Vu all over again.
:/


----------



## Lawddog (Jan 2, 2020)

crustysack said:


> I like those, very simple and clean, I went with the autometer phantom series I like the white face with orange needle and at night they are greenish,very easy to read


Where did you get your dash, it looks awesome..


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

I know its a old post that has resurrected, but there is no pictures of Dakota gauges














on a gto for reference. So here's mine in case anyone has been curious.


----------



## Lawddog (Jan 2, 2020)

RMTZ67 said:


> I know its a old post that has resurrected, but there is no pictures of Dakota gauges
> View attachment 139964
> View attachment 139965
> on a gto for reference. So here's mine in case anyone has been curious.


Looks killer, were they worth it. Thinking about pulling the trigger but im not sure. have you been happy with them?


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Lawddog said:


> Looks killer, were they worth it. Thinking about pulling the trigger but im not sure. have you been happy with them?


Yes, I am very happy. Temp is really close,tach is good /with my dial back timing light. oil pressure was checked with a manual type and is right on. nice and bright day or night.


----------

